# Iron-Daddy.to Legit?



## Rxtmxr (Dec 20, 2021)

I placed my 1st order with them last week. Per their site they are US Domestic. Has anyone Ordered from here?


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 20, 2021)

Rxtmxr said:


> I placed my 1st order with them last week. Per their site they are US Domestic. Has anyone Ordered from here?


Never heard of them, probaba better idea to ask first before you order.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 20, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Never heard of them, probaba better idea to ask first before you order.


Happens all the time? Kinds ass backwards way of doing things. Order and lay out your cash first...then research and ask around for input. Didn't want to be talked out of ordering? 
@Rxtmxr....someone could tell you that its a honeypot ran by the FBI Cyber Task Force and to steer clear...or that they sent a weeks worth of lunch money and received an empty box for their trouble. 

I know...you just asked if anyone had any info on them. No reason for anyone to be a dick. Its just that any info you get would've been more valuable to you had you researched first is all.

I see you've posted an intro? Welcome.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 21, 2021)

I’d say no just based on the name.  It signifies poor judgment.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

They got lots of successful touchdowns on their site however being jn the states the only two brands available last I checked both tested pretty bad. @SkankHunt  has tested both Odin and at the moment I forget the name of the other. Site may be legit but these two brands are dodgey.


----------



## Rxtmxr (Dec 21, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Happens all the time? Kinds ass backwards way of doing things. Order and lay out your cash first...then research and ask around for input. Didn't want to be talked out of ordering?
> @Rxtmxr....someone could tell you that its a honeypot ran by the FBI Cyber Task Force and to steer clear...or that they sent a weeks worth of lunch money and received an empty box for their trouble.
> 
> I know...you just asked if anyone had any info on them. No reason for anyone to be a dick. Its just that any info you get would've been more valuable to you had you researched first is all.
> ...


I appreciate the feedback man.  I’ve been doing a lot of research but it’s been extremely difficult trying to determine what’s BS and what’s real.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Rxtmxr said:


> I appreciate the feedback man.  I’ve been doing a lot of research but it’s been extremely difficult trying to determine what’s BS and what’s real.


It sucks but it is part of learning. Read the comments and make sure they are testing their products and they are bei g attentive and rectifying issues. Look at all comments and make sure there are some decent reviews but even then nothing is garaunteed. Last resort ask if anyone has any experience with xyz labs.... just do all of this before pulling the trigger on a lab... it sucks to wait but sucks more to get burned or worse a nasty infection, even caught up in a sting.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 22, 2021)

Rxtmxr said:


> I appreciate the feedback man.  I’ve been doing a lot of research but it’s been extremely difficult trying to determine what’s BS and what’s real.


It's always a gamble and there are always risks and this is what it is.


----------



## Cashtrujillo (Jan 16, 2022)

Rxtmxr said:


> I placed my 1st order with them last week. Per their site they are US Domestic. Has anyone Ordered from here?


Do you get your product? Have been looking to purchase from them myself


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 16, 2022)

Rxtmxr said:


> I appreciate the feedback man.  I’ve been doing a lot of research but it’s been extremely difficult trying to determine what’s BS and what’s real.


You’ve been doing so much research that you ordered from a source without any prior knowledge on them that sells labs that have proven underdosed gear? 
It sounds like you ordered from the first place you found.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve been doing so much research that you ordered from a source without any prior knowledge on them that sells labs that have proven underdosed gear?
> It sounds like you ordered from the first place you found.



Cant make this shit up.
The times we live in
Instant gratification and fuck the consequences.
TikTok and Yolo all the way i suppose


----------

